# Essential oils that hold their fragrance?



## chrissy1 (Nov 26, 2010)

I was wondering what essential oils hold their fragrances the longest and strongest?  Thanks Everyone


----------



## soapbuddy (Nov 26, 2010)

Patchouli, Vetiver and Litsea are a few that come to mind.


----------



## nattynoo (Nov 27, 2010)

Clove..... that stuff will stick on my fingers for days


----------



## carebear (Nov 27, 2010)

in what application?


----------



## chrissy1 (Nov 28, 2010)

Soaps and lotions.


----------



## Catmehndi (Nov 29, 2010)

You have to make sure that you don't add your oils in a base that's too hot, otherwise, they will dissipate quite quickly. It's also good to add some of your fixative oils in the blend, as soapbuddy mentioned.

Remember that oils with a top/head note will lose their scent much quicker than middle and base notes, unless a fixative is added.


----------



## HenleyNatural (Nov 29, 2010)

I have create success with lemongrass and lavender in my creams and body butters.  I wrap my soap in shrink wrap which helps to preserve their delicate scents.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Dec 1, 2010)

Vetiver.  And I am NOT a fan..


----------



## donniej (Dec 1, 2010)

+1 on clove.  It lasts *forever*


----------



## Catmehndi (Dec 2, 2010)

Bubbly Buddha said:
			
		

> Vetiver.  And I am NOT a fan..



Vetiver is supposed to be good for hot fl.... I mean POWER Surges!


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 4, 2010)

i've found lavender does not stay strong.  i've got a couple soaps that i used lav in, and didn't like them initially.  after 4-5 months, the lav is waaaay settled down and i can smell the other oils coming through (bergamot, peppermint and something else-don't remember  )

which is good, because i don't like lavender and can now use them


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 4, 2010)

ylang ylang....  that's what the 4th EO was


----------



## Elly (Dec 5, 2010)

I've never tried Ylang Ylang on soaps but would love to, does it hold its scent through saponification?  or is it same as citruses which do so poorly? thank you  :wink:


----------



## Saltysteele (Dec 5, 2010)

you know, i'm not sure.  it was a very small amount.  i can smell it over the lavender at this point, though


----------



## Elly (Dec 6, 2010)

wow that is reassuring if you can smell it over lavender even though only small amount was used.  Thank you for sharing I might try it with a small batch since it is a rather expensive EO.  I was also wondering about bergamot EO I love the scent but being a citrus not sure whether it will hold in the soap.  I have tried lemon eucalyptus which holds too well, but I am not that fond of the scent, I found that May chan holds a bit but does not last too long it fades rather quickly even though many in this forum say it is a fixative I have to disagree due to my own experience with it.  Spearmint is a strong one that holds very well as is peppermint but you must not use too much as it can be irritant to some people not for me I am fine with it. Hope this helps


----------

